# Last ST pics.



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Sent to his new owner today. These are the last pics under my ownership. 18 inch ST measured out of the water.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

What a monster! Beautiful fish. Thanks again for the severums last night, Will post pictures tonight


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that is a beautiful fish. Mike you did a good job keeping this beautiful rare tiger... The new owner must be extremely happy.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Alex, can't wait to see the pics!

Charles, thanks. I'm sad to let him go but at least I had my fun with the ST for the past 5 years that I've owned him. I will regret this one day or already am! lol

I was just informed that he made the flight to Calgary just fine. Now for his 7 hour journey/road trip to Regina, Saskatchewan. Pictures of the ST in the new owner's tank to come!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beauty. Very big and plump 

BTW, can you let me know what those other (silver fish with scales) are in the first picture?
I want to add them to my "to-do" list for my future monster tank <when I get a house>


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> What a beauty. Very big and plump
> 
> BTW, can you let me know what those other (silver fish with scales) are in the first picture?
> I want to add them to my "to-do" list for my future monster tank <when I get a house>


Taiwanese Masheers. Very rare fish. Only 15 pcs in Canada incl these 3! Very fun to keep though.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

even though its not my fish but I miss that fish too as I don't get to see it in person no more . One less ST for BC.


----------



## slednex11 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey everyone , this ST is a true beast , mike sure does a good job of growing out his fish, this guy is a real example of his hard work and dedication, now to see this ST grow to his full potential in his new 600 gallon home, and with a massive upgrade this upcoming winter, the arowana in the pictures gives a good comparison as the aro is ~20"


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That is one nice setup... I take it(from the name) you sled? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

